# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Sulm terrorist ne Norvegji

## Korcar-L1

NORVEGJI- Një shpërthim me autobombë sapo ka ndodhur pranë ndërtesës së kryeminsitrisë në Oslo të Norvegjisë.

Sipas mediave ndërkombëtare jane thyer xhamat e dritareve të kryeministrisë si dhe ndërtesave të tjera, ndërsa punonjësit dhe banorët që ndodheshin aty pranë janë evakuar.

Ndërkohë raportohen edhe dy viktimat e para të shpërthimit dhe shumë persona të plagosur.

Sipas agjenscive të lajmeve disa persona janë plagosur nga shpërthimi. Detajet e ngjarjes ende nuk janë bërë të ditura. Sipas mediave Norvegjese, rruga kryesore e qytetit është në kaos total, ndërsa njerëzit po vrapojnë të hutuar madje disa të gjakosur.

bw

----------


## fattlumi

Oslo, 22 korrik – Rreth orës 15 e 30 minuta kryeqyteti i Norvegjisë, Oslo është dridhur nga një shpërthim që ndodhi në qendër. Sipas raporteve të para të agjencive të huaja, nga shpërthimi kanë vdekur të paktën dy persona, kurse edhe tetë të tjerë janë plagosur. Policia paralajmëron qytetarët për mundësinë edhe të ndonjë bombe tjetër në kryeqytet.
Sipas BBC-së, shpërthimi ka shkaktuar dëme mjaft të mëdha në ndërtesën prej 17 kateve, ku gjendet edhe zyra e kryeministrit Jensa Stoltenberg. Agjencia gazetare norvegjeze  NTB raportoi se kryeministri gjendet në të sigurt.
Për shkak të shpërthimit të fuqishëm janë bërë copë e grimë edhe dritaret në disa ministri përreth, ndër të cilat edhe të Ministrisë së Naftës, të cilën e ka përfshi zjarri, dhe në Ministrinë e Energjetikës. Dëm i madh material është shkaktuar edhe në lokalet e tabloidit më të madh norvegjez VG. “Në ndërtesën e VG dhe të qeverisë janë shkatërruar dritaret. Në rrugë qëndrojnë të shtrirë personat e përgjakur”, raportoi nga vendi i ngjarjes gazetari i radios norvegjeze NRK.
Ushtria ka bllokuar kuartin, kurse policia tërheqë vërejtjen se aty mund të ketë edhe bomba të tjera.
Shkaku i shpërthimit ende nuk dihet, mirëpo agjencia britanike Reuters raporton se ka mundësi që është shkaktuar nga një automobil bombë, pasi para ndërtesës është gjetur një automobil i shkatërruar. Tabloidi Dag Bladet, ndërkaq, raporton se njëherësh kanë shpërthyer disa automobila bombë. Policia ende nuk ka lëshuar asnjë deklaratë.
Për arsye të pjesëmarrjes ushtarake të Norvegjisë në Afganistan, në të kaluarën ka pasur disa herë raste të kërcënimeve drejtuar Norvegjisë nga ana e rrjetit ndërkombëtar terrorist al-Qaeda, ndërsa që pati kërcënime dhe për shkak të pjesëmarrjes së avionëve luftarakë të Norvegjisë në bombardimet kundër regjimit të Muamar Gadafit.
“Është e vështirë të shpjegohet se për ç’arsye ka ndodhur kjo. Këtu nuk ka kurrfarë grupesh terroriste vendore, megjithëse autoritetet norvegjeze disa herë kanë bërë nga ndonjë arrestim të personave të lidhur me al-Qaedan”, deklaroi David Lea nga organizata Control Risks.
“Norvegjesët gjenden në Afganistan dhe Libi, por e gjithë kjo nuk mjafton për të nxjerrë farë përfundimesh të sakta”, shtoi ai.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaGU6...layer_embedded

----------


## fattlumi

*18+*

http://www.demotix.com/sites/default...way_763018.jpg

http://www.demotix.com/sites/default...way_763014.jpg

----------


## loneeagle

Omg cfare tmerri. Do zoti nuk ka shume te vdekur. Cfare dreqin po ndodh too much evil ne bote.

----------


## thirsty

Holy shit man o.O

----------


## kleadoni

S'po jemi te sigurte ne asnje vend.... ja, ecen rruges per punet e tua edhe e gjen veten ne "ajer".  :i ngrysur:

----------


## thirsty

> S'po jemi te sigurte ne asnje vend.... ja, ecen rruges per punet e tua edhe e gjen veten ne "ajer".


ska nevoj per redbull

----------


## kleadoni

> ska nevoj per redbull


e pra, fluturon falas!

----------


## fattlumi

> Një vit më parë, tre burra u arrestuan në Oslo me dyshimin për përgatitjen e sulmeve terroriste. Në atë kohë,shefi i shërbimeve të sigurisë  se Norvegjisë- Janne Kristiansen tha: "Ne besojmë se ky grup ka pasur lidhje me njerëzit jashtë shtetit të cilët mund të jenë të lidhur me Al Kaedën, dhe për njerëzit që janë të përfshirë në hetimet në vende të tjera, ndër të tjera në Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe Britania . Poashtu AlZawahiri pati kërcënuar  Norvegjine në vitin 2007.


burimi: The Guardian

----------


## forum126

O fatlum eshte fatkeqesi qe sa here ndodh ndonje gje do ti vihet faji terroristeve Islamike sikur po bene ti duke prere dhe cituar fragmenete qe percjellin mesazhe se ja kush e beri aktin mirepo une deklaroj publikisht se ky akt ska lidhje fare me Islamin dhe muslimanet.

Sipas kesaj mund te jete nje bombel gazi e shperthyer aksidentalisht




> Dëshmitarët në vendngjarje raportuan se rreth e rrotull ndjehet një arome e fortë squfuri. Policia dhe zyrtarët e zjarrfikësve nuk kanë pranuar të bëjnë komente mbi ngjarjen.


http://www.tvklan.al/lajmi.php?id=17640




> Të shtënat me armë zjarri, sipas raportimeve të mediave të huaja, kanë ndodhur gjatë një mitingu elektoral të Partisë së Laburistëve të kryeministrit Stoltenberg.


http://www.top-channel.tv/artikull.php?id=215565&ref=fp

----------


## Edvin83

BBC raporton 7 te vdekur deri tani, dhe sipas nje doktori ne spitalin e Oslos, rreth 100 te plagosur. Sulmi ishte i koordinuar me sulmin me arme automatike ne kampin per te rinj, ku pritej qe te vinte per vizite kryeministri i Norvegjise. 5 te vdekurit jane femije qe moren pjese ne kete kamp. Norvegjia kishte marre me muaj me rradhe kercenime nga elemente fanatike terroriste nga Iraku, Afganistani e Pakistani, dhe kishte debuar klerikun radikal te lidhur me Al Kaiden i cili kishte kercenuer per terror.

----------


## Korcar-L1

> O fatlum eshte fatkeqesi qe sa here ndodh ndonje gje do ti vihet faji terroristeve Islamike sikur po bene ti duke prere dhe cituar fragmenete qe percjellin mesazhe se ja kush e beri aktin mirepo une deklaroj publikisht se ky akt ska lidhje fare me Islamin dhe muslimanet.
> 
> Sipas kesaj mund te jete nje bombel gazi e shperthyer aksidentalisht
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tvklan.al/lajmi.php?id=17640
> 
> 
> ...


Ku i gjejne keto informata keta gazetaret tane dua ta di dhe une....

Lajmet norvegjeze thone se eshte akt terrorist dhe nje bombel gazi nuk shkakton gjith ato deme, experte thane se mund te jene perdorur rreth 100kg lende plasese, por eshte shpejt te thone me siguri.

*Te pakten 7 te vdekur* 



Sa per te shtenat , nuk ndodhi ne ndonje miting laburist, por ne nje kamp pushimi ku ndodheshin te rinjte laburiste per qef te tyre




Akoma nuk dihet se kush qendron mbas ketij sulmi keshtu qe te shohim ne vazhdim se cdo ndodhe.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

*A sulmohet mirëqënia?!*

Kur i lejojnë të hyjnë në Evropë e të shohin qytetërim me sy u lumtë, në fakt duhet të lihen të izoluar si tribu afrikane, në ''paqe'' mes tyre dhe rehat me ''Zotin'' e tyre... shpellarë!!!

----------


## loneeagle

Edhe nje incident tjeter dikush i veshur si polic shkoj ne youth camp edhe filloj te gjuaj me arme

http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2011/07/22...ted/?hpt=hp_t1

----------


## forum126

> Stoltenberg: Eshtë herët, të flitet për sulm terrorist


http://www.ora-news.com/v2/index.php...50d5d040c732ae


Presim me qetesi dhe pa ofenduar askend lajmin e sakte me qellim qe mos ofendojme njerez te nje feje pa u siguruar.Une do jem i pari qe do flas kundra tyre nese kete veper e kane bere muslimane.Por nga ana tjeter do tiu lutesha lexuesve qe te presin konfirmimin zyrtar te hetimeve dhe jo sic bejen disa duke u munduar te hudhin balte me emra me thonjza sikurse ben angelina "back to virgin"

----------


## forum126

http://www.ora-news.com/v2/index.php...id=23110&nid=8




> Të dhënat jo zyrtare flasin për një të arrestuar nga ana e policisë.
> 
> Web faqja norvegjeze “aftenposten.no” raporton se prindërit e të rinjve që ishin në konventën partiake në Utoya, rreth orës 17:30 kanë marrë mesazhe, se dikush do të shtijë tek të rinjtë. Pas kësaj, shpërtheu paniku, prindërit thërrisnin fëmijët e tyre, kurse këta përpiqeshin të iknin nga ishulli duke notuar.
> 
> Policia raporton se situata në kamp është kritike. Atje kanë dërguar shumë policë dhe disa helikopterë.

----------


## goldian

pse nuk te duket e vertete ajo qe thote angelina ty forum?
edhe une si ajo mendoj fajin e ka europa kurve qe ju jep shpi buke e mireqenie plerave
ne austri cecenet afganet jave per jave rrahje krijim bandash vjedhje e cdo gje tjeter kriminale bejne 
jane asilanta dhe mbahen nga taksat tona(fus dhe veten se i paguj boll shtetit)
car feje i perkasin keto?

----------


## forum126

> pse nuk te duket e vertete ajo qe thote angelina ty forum?
> edhe une si ajo mendoj fajin e ka europa kurve qe ju jep shpi buke e mireqenie plerave
> ne austri cecenet afganet jave per jave rrahje krijim bandash vjedhje e cdo gje tjeter kriminale bejne 
> jane asilanta dhe mbahen nga taksat tona(fus dhe veten se i paguj boll shtetit)
> car feje i perkasin keto?


Shko pyet Italianet se cfare mendojne per Rumunet dhe me thuaj pastaj se cfare feje i perkasin ato.Shtresat emigruese me shume jane shtresa ne nevoje dhe keto kane shume kontigjent te paarsimuar dhe kriminal.Nuk ka lidhje me fene fare.Si pune gabeleve ne Shqiperi qe skane shkolle ose mirditoreve qe akoma sot ne shekullin 21 vazhdojne ti zgjidhin konfliktet me kanun.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

te shpresojme qe pas ketij sulmi terrorist Nrovegjia te ndryshoje mendimin per Palestinen...

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Le te urojme te kete sa me pak viktima. Nuk dihet akoma nese eshte sulm terrorist apo jo. Autoritetet E vendit nuk jane shprehur akoma mbi autoresine e ketij shperthimi, ndersa vrasesi mendohet se eshte ndaluar, por akoma jo zyrtarisht. Nuk besoj se eshte veper e terroristeve muslimane, dicka tjeter duhet te jete. Ngushellime familjeve te viktimave!
Paqe!

----------

